# Thoughts on the new DirecTV TiVo



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I am thinking of possibly switching from Comcast to DirecTV. I love my TiVos (Series 3 & two Premieres), but Comcast's billing is HORRIBLE and it seems like they raise the rates every month. 

I see how DirecTV FINALLY has the new TiVo based DVR equipment, but from the initial looks of it, it seems like a 1/2 baked product & a complete disappointment compared to some of their own other equipment (Specifically the new GENIE system). No Netflix, no media transfer, etc.

Is there any real reason to pick the DirecTV Tivo over their own GENIE hardware? Or is the DirecTV TiVo really just a piece of junk as it appears to be?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The new DirecTV TiVo is not "a piece of junk". It certainly does lack the features of the DirecTV Plus receivers built on the identical hardware platform. If the TiVo experience is the most important to you, then the THR22 is a functional choice (though it does have its quirks). Otherwise the HR34 or HR24 would be my choice. I have the THR22 and an HR21-700.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you want the TiVo Experience from 2007 minus Netflix and Hulu and MRV, it's fine. It is 2013 and they are selling you a Series 3. Oh wait, they aren't even selling it. You have to pay as much as if you were buying it, but they want it back when you're done.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Arcady said:


> If you want the TiVo Experience from 2007 minus Netflix and Hulu and MRV, it's fine. It is 2013 and they are selling you a Series 3. Oh wait, they aren't even selling it. You have to pay as much as if you were buying it, but they want it back when you're done.


Yea, this is about what I figured....a 1/2 baked product that is 5 years behind the technology curve. How this thing was allowed to be released the way it was is beyond me. I imagine ALL those that were waiting YEARS for TiVo to come back to DirecTV are extremely disappointed with this offering.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I wonder how many times we are going to rehash this. The THR22 delivers what many were asking for - an HR10 that was compatible with the MPEG4 HD. Yes, it would have been nice if it also had all the features DirecTV has added to their own DVRs, which TiVo either doesn't have or has an incompatible implementation, but this was very unlikely.

For me, the only real disappointment with the THR22 has been the complete abandonment of its users by DirecTV in that there have been zero software updates in a year despite several acknowledged issues. But by and large it does what my wife wants, which is all that matters to me. (If it had not been for my wife's strong preference for the TiVo UI, I would never have bothered with the THR22.)

The THR22 is a competent DVR with a responsive UI that will be familiar to TiVo fans. It is not a TiVo UI combined with the DirecTV Plus DVR feature set.


----------



## laddanator (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a HR10-250 and love it. I do not care about HD but I had an upgrade coming and was going through my local dealer as I like to support local folks, anyway was going to get the new THR22 for free and figured if it was as good as my HR10-250, I would get it but he called his distributor and they said you could only get the THR22 from D*TV because each distributor order a thousand THR22 boxes and no one was selling them so D*TV bought them all back. People are highly disappointed in the outdated Tivo software being used and as Steve said, no software support. With that being said, I would not pay $200 dollars for a box with "old" software on it but I would get one if it's free because I love my "old" HR10-250.

Any word on if Tivo will be releasing a new box to D*TV? When I say new, I mean like new hardware and new Tivo software?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

laddanator said:


> ....
> 
> Any word on if Tivo will be releasing a new box to D*TV? When I say new, I mean like new hardware and new Tivo software?


No word. Highly unlikely.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I wish they would just fix the one they have in the stream now.
I am getting tired of reseting the unit to get back the buffer / recording ability on the second tuner.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

It might be a hard drive issue.
I had that issue on one of my 3 THR22's.
I upgraded it to a 1TB Seagate pipeline, and haven't had any trouble since.
My 2 stock units run just fine, no trouble at all.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

stevel said:


> I wonder how many times we are going to rehash this. The THR22 delivers what many were asking for - an HR10 that was compatible with the MPEG4 HD. Yes, it would have been nice if it also had all the features DirecTV has added to their own DVRs, which TiVo either doesn't have or has an incompatible implementation, but this was very unlikely.


I'm sure the THR22 is a good piece of equipment and don't doubt it delivers most of what current TiVos offer, but I was just pointing out more the fact that it seems like it was a waste of time to offer this Direc Tivo hardware at all. They were probably better off just not releasing it at all at this point & move forward with their own equipment. Oh well.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

buscuitboy said:


> I ... don't doubt it delivers most of what current TiVos offer


You should. It doesn't even offer everything that TiVos from 2006 had.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Arcady said:


> buscuitboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the THR22 is a good piece of equipment and don't doubt it delivers most of what current TiVos offer
> ...


Such as? Certainly it offers more than any DTiVo did in 2006 and I can't think of anything the standalone TiVos in 2006 offered that the THR22 can't do.

Now if you want to compare to standalone TiVos in more recent years, even from when the new DirecTV TiVo was announced, I agree. But that was never promised. The THR22 can do everything the HR10-250 could do and more. (The THR22 is not "hackable", which is a loss for me, but I fully expected that.)


----------



## laddanator (Nov 23, 2012)

That's why I stuck with the HR10-250 because I am able to "hack it" vs the can't hack (I assume) THR22


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The HR10 was very nice. But no more HD. That was more important to me.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

stevel said:


> Such as? Certainly it offers more than any DTiVo did in 2006 and I can't think of anything the standalone TiVos in 2006 offered that the THR22 can't do.


MRV? TiVo Desktop? OTA tuner? Remote scheduling?

These were all available on the Series 3 at launch in 2006. Can't do any of them on a THR-22, except you can add an OTA tuner box to it for additional cost.


----------



## chepworth (May 24, 2003)

stevel said:


> I wonder how many times we are going to rehash this. The THR22 delivers what many were asking for - an HR10 that was compatible with the MPEG4 HD. Yes, it would have been nice if it also had all the features DirecTV has added to their own DVRs, which TiVo either doesn't have or has an incompatible implementation, but this was very unlikely.
> 
> For me, the only real disappointment with the THR22 has been the complete abandonment of its users by DirecTV in that there have been zero software updates in a year despite several acknowledged issues. But by and large it does what my wife wants, which is all that matters to me. (If it had not been for my wife's strong preference for the TiVo UI, I would never have bothered with the THR22.)
> 
> The THR22 is a competent DVR with a responsive UI that will be familiar to T iVo fans. It is not a TiVo UI combined with the DirecTV Plus DVR feature set.


I recently received the ThR22 and like many aspects of it compared to the DTV HR24. I have 2 HR24's and 1 HR 22 as well. One issue I have is compatibility with DTV on demand. I have it hooked up via SWM with a decca reciever. I have a solid connection and can download a few things, however the majority of the time the selected show goes to the que in "preparing" mode and then disappears. Is this a common issue, and if so do you think they will ever get it fixed?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Arcady said:


> MRV? TiVo Desktop? OTA tuner? Remote scheduling?
> 
> These were all available on the Series 3 at launch in 2006. Can't do any of them on a THR-22, except you can add an OTA tuner box to it for additional cost.


Ah, selective memory is a wonderful thing.

The Series 3 was launched in September 2006. MRV? Not available until the end of 2007. Remote Scheduling? The THR22 can do that. TiVo Desktop - well, it could stream music and photos, and guess what, so can the THR22 without needing a dedicated "desktop" application. OTA? Available if you need it - most DirecTV users don't. Oh, and the Series 3 cost $800 in 2006 (with a hard drive half the size of the THR22.)


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had MRV before 2006.

TiVo Desktop is for more than music and photos. How do you transfer shows to your PC and burn them to a DVD with the THR22?

Whatever. You're happy with your crappy DirecTV junkbox. I would never be.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

MRV was not introduced until late 2007.

Don't get me wrong - I never claimed that the THR22 can do everything today's standalone TiVos can do. You specifically says 2006 so I took you up on that. But I also never said that I was "happy" with the THR22. I'm not. I am pretty happy with my HR21, though the one TiVo feature I do miss is the ability to burn shows to DVD (or save them in general.) My wife, however, is happy with the THR22 and it was for her that I got it. She doesn't give two cents about streaming, copying to DVD, MRV or OTA. She just wants the familiar TiVo UI to record her shows - and the THR22 delivers that.

I certainly agree that there is a lot of untapped potential in the THR22 and wish I understood why so many of the HRxx features were not enabled, but in the end the THR22 is an acceptable replacement for the HR10.

I will disagree with the characterization of "crappy DirecTV junkbox". That does not describe the THR22 nor the HR2x series. (Then again, given the complaints I read about the Premiere, I have to wonder about glass houses, etc.)


----------



## ccchuck (Jul 25, 2003)

if you have lifetime pvr fee with SD tivos is it transferable to a HDTivo, or is there more fees?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have lifetime service with DirecTV for old DTiVos, then you are exempt from the monthly TiVo fee.


----------



## pjs2004 (Jan 13, 2013)

I upgraded to the THR-22 after using a Hughes HDVR2 for 10 years. The only reason I got it was because the tuners started to go bad in the HDVR2. I've been using the THR-22 for about 8 months. All things considered, my 10 year old DirecTivo was better. It was way smoother and had only one major glitch that annoyed me: it would jump ahead sometimes when fast forwarding. The THR-22 does this as well, but much more often. Actually, it's even worse because it will jump forward while fast fowarding, but the video it shows after the jump is not updated. So when you stop it where it looks like it's right after the commercials, it's actually like 2 minutes into the program. That's only one thing, out of like 20, that annoys me on the THR-22.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

pjs2004 said:


> That's only one thing ... that annoys me on the THR-22.


I forget the name of the marketing law: you reach a state of customer satisfaction with a product, and it is mandatory that you discontinue that product and introduce inferiors. More features, but fundamental soundness of functionality abandoned. Not just abandoned: repudiated, forced into obsolescence.

The THR-22 is not terrible, but we used to be in a better place and some fools thought we would move forward from there. Shame on us.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

After some research here I accepted the 2 yr commitment for a free THR-22, plus free HD, plus the $10/mo credit. I was upgrading from my old HR-10 that had lost local channels. I was intent on getting a dTiVo for the slow motion feature, which seems to be less functional on D* units.

FWIW, I find the new uint generally quicker than the HR-10. The slow motion is exactly what I was expecting, which I find essential for watching NFL games. In the month it's been here I have not experienced any of the deficiencies noted here, or elsewhere. Satisfied user? Yep.


----------



## chepworth (May 24, 2003)

Have you used the On Demand feature, and if so do you find it fully functional for a wide variety of content? How do you have it connected to the internet?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

On Demand worked fine for me.

However, I had a new dish and SWiM installed today, along with an HR34 Whole Home DVR (I have an HR22 in the bedroom). It replaced the THR22 I've been using for over 2 years.

I'll miss the badoop, but I can live with that. The only thing I really miss so far is the guide. I used to love the list style over the grid, but I do like having shows set to record indocated in the grid and the channels I can't get are grayed out.

I won't miss TiVo's ability to add informercial channels and others to my list at random.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

chepworth said:


> Have you used the On Demand feature, and if so do you find it fully functional for a wide variety of content? How do you have it connected to the internet?


There will occasionally be a title that will glitch and not d/l. game of thrones 1.3 was that way for us.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

buscuitboy said:


> I am thinking of possibly switching from Comcast to DirecTV. I love my TiVos (Series 3 & two Premieres), but Comcast's billing is HORRIBLE and it seems like they raise the rates every month.


Directv raises their prices every year in February, often a doubt digit % increase.

Fees for their Genie, additional rooms, even to enable your OWN OWNED TV for RVU capability is something you need to add up.

They also charge you for the ability to share programs between each room.

Anything you get from them, will need to be returned after you discontinue service. You dont own any of the boxes. You pay the same price up front as buying a Tivo, but unlike Tivo, its not yours.

Depending on your Comcast market, DirecTv has far less basic HD channels than Xfinity.

DirecTv charges an HD fee, then charges another fee for many of the HD channels they call the Xtra Pak, which has channels included in Digital Preferred.

Ive been a DirecTv customer since they fired up their first satellite. I upgraded to the Genie system (along with my HR24 DVR, and two HD receivers) when it came out, which put me into a two year contract. I signed up for Xfinity under a promo plan at the same time, and purchased a Premier with lifetime service.

After comparing the two services side by side, and the full price + fees for each service along with the channels I get in HD, I purchased another Tivo Premier 4 tuner, and will be deactivating my DirecTv account as soon as the contract is up at the end of the year. I personally feel Xfinity+Tivo is a much better value for my money than DirecTv+leased equipment.

I wont even go into the fact that each and every software update to the DirecTv boxes seems to slow the boxes down to where some of them are frustratingly slow, and even their new boxes, like the Genie, are getting slower and slower each month.

Since, unlike Xfinity, you cannot test drive a DirecTv system for 30 days and get your money back, be prepared to live with your decision for two years. And get all you can from them free upfront, because once you are a customer, you dont get squat for upgrades. My parents (also DirecTv customers since day 1) cannot even get a slow HR21 with 300GB drive replaced without paying full lease fee plus new contract.

Also be aware that the Genie is the ONLY box from DirecTv you can order and be guarenteed to get. Any other DirecTv boxes you get could be new HR24's with 500GB drive, or coulde be an old slow refurb HR21 with 300GB drive like my parents have. And once installed, you are stuck with it.

The grass is NOT always greener on the other side. I strongly suggest going to a friends house who has DirecTv, and actually using the equipment for an afternoon before you decide.

Im not anti-Directv by any means, they still have as good as or better best picture quality of any provider, but their fees and upfront costs if you cannot get them waived, plus their use of old antiquated boxes keeps me from recommending them anymore.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> Such as? Certainly it offers more than any DTiVo did in 2006 and I can't think of anything the standalone TiVos in 2006 offered that the THR22 can't do.


Kidzone, MRV, TTG were all available in 2006.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

stevel said:


> Ah, selective memory is a wonderful thing.
> 
> The Series 3 was launched in September 2006. MRV? Not available until the end of 2007. Remote Scheduling? The THR22 can do that. TiVo Desktop - well, it could stream music and photos, and guess what, so can the THR22 without needing a dedicated "desktop" application. OTA? Available if you need it - most DirecTV users don't. Oh, and the Series 3 cost $800 in 2006 (with a hard drive half the size of the THR22.)


MRV may not have come along on the series 3 until the end of 2007, but I haven't had Tivos with cable TV since 2006, and those units had MRV then.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Directv raises their prices every year in February, often a doubt digit % increase.
> 
> Fees for their Genie, additional rooms, even to enable your OWN OWNED TV for RVU capability is something you need to add up.
> 
> ...


Been with Directv forever and have never seen a double digit % price increase.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

joed32 said:


> Been with Directv forever and have never seen a double digit % price increase.


Not for programming alone, but if you add in the hikes to the service fees, equipment fees, and premium channel fees together, some this year are reporting 10-15% increases to their bill (threads on the dbstalk forum). I suspect it depends how many boxes, and what programs you subscribe to. My bill averaged a $5/mo increase this year.

My point was that all providers raise prices every year, not just Comcast.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> Ah, selective memory is a wonderful thing.
> 
> The Series 3 was launched in September 2006. MRV? Not available until the end of 2007. Remote Scheduling? The THR22 can do that. TiVo Desktop - well, it could stream music and photos, and guess what, so can the THR22 without needing a dedicated "desktop" application. OTA? Available if you need it - most DirecTV users don't. Oh, and the Series 3 cost $800 in 2006 (with a hard drive half the size of the THR22.)


I still don't get why everyone forgets kidzone. It is literally the number one feature of TiVo for me and the THR-22 is the ONLY TiVo not to have it. DirecTV parental controls are a complete clusterf***.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Premiere no longer has it. They removed it in the Fall 2012 update.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

REALLY? Wow, that's crazy, I loved that feature. It worked SO well!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I couldn't care less about KidZone, but a bunch of people were upset about it. Apparently TiVo did not want to update it for the HDUI.

The upcoming user profiles may be an alternative, but we won't know until the Spring 2013 update.

Of course, none of this applies to the DirecTV box. I doubt it ever gets an upgrade.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Not for programming alone, but if you add in the hikes to the service fees, equipment fees, and premium channel fees together, some this year are reporting 10-15% increases to their bill (threads on the dbstalk forum). I suspect it depends how many boxes, and what programs you subscribe to. My bill averaged a $5/mo increase this year.
> 
> My point was that all providers raise prices every year, not just Comcast.


They all do raise their prices every year. Some people exaggerate when they talk about their increases. It's a very competitive business and all of the providers tend to keep their pricing in the same range and that includes price increases. If they don't they will lose subscribers to one of the others.


----------



## kews12 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am in the process of looking to upgrade to HD & was planning on upgrading both recieers to TiVo, but now Im unsure that going back to TiVo will be the right move if the software is so problematic. I have hated the loss of TiVo with Direct TV, but live where cable is not an option. The DVR misses programs as well as cuts off programs early, a problem we never had with TiVo. I dont use On Demand or any other features other than scheduling via the DirecTv mobile app, so thinking maybe the issues wont affect me, but if TiVo is having issues with not functioning properly, maybe I should just stick with their DVR.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I would recommend staying with the DirecTV DVRs. From what you wrote in the other post, the TiVo-based THR22 holds no advantage for you, and it costs more.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

stevel said:


> I would recommend staying with the DirecTV DVRs. From what you wrote in the other post, the TiVo-based THR22 holds no advantage for you, and it costs more.


I think Im going to go the hr24 upgrade route myself, Directv offered me HR24 or THR22 as a free replacement for my ailing dsr7000. Of course weaknees sells refurbed dsr7x for about $200, not HD though


----------

